# You know you're at a posh club when?



## trevor (May 23, 2016)

Played a club last week and we went in the clubhouse after the game and ordered 3 pints and 3 packets of crisps but we weren't allowed to eat them out of the packet, they first had to be emptied into a bowl. 
What other events has anybody encountered that has made them realise they are in classier sort of place than they normally play?


----------



## stokie_93 (May 23, 2016)

trevor said:



			Played a club last week and we went in the clubhouse after the game and ordered 3 pints and 3 packets of crisps but we weren't allowed to eat them out of the packet, they first had to be emptied into a bowl. 
What other events has anybody encountered that has made them realise they are in classier sort of place than they normally play?
		
Click to expand...

Played at Carden Park a few weeks back in an open.
Went to get dressed after our round because there was a meal after.

Went in to the locker room and oh my lord. 
The first thing you see is two red leather sofas in front of a fire with a 50 inch plasma TV above it.
Went round the corner and there was a sauna!!! Then about 6 individual showers with a massive mirror with hair driers etc.

I was in awe!


----------



## davemc1 (May 23, 2016)

They don't let you wear jeans for your round, snobs!


----------



## Berger (May 23, 2016)

The car being advertised on the front lawn of the golf club was a Maserati.


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2016)

trevor said:



			Played a club last week and we went in the clubhouse after the game and ordered 3 pints and 3 packets of crisps but we weren't allowed to eat them out of the packet, they first had to be emptied into a bowl. 
What other events has anybody encountered that has made them realise they are in classier sort of place than they normally play?
		
Click to expand...

my place does that, trouble is all the guys you are playing with then nick you chrisps;(


----------



## Odvan (May 23, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Played at Carden Park a few weeks back in an open.
Went to get dressed after our round because there was a meal after.

Went in to the locker room and oh my lord. 
The first thing you see is two red leather sofas in front of a fire with a 50 inch plasma TV above it.
Went round the corner and there was a sauna!!! Then about 6 individual showers with a massive mirror with hair driers etc.

I was in awe!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely 'little' locker room, is that.


----------



## irip (May 23, 2016)

trevor said:



			Played a club last week and we went in the clubhouse after the game and ordered 3 pints and 3 packets of crisps but we weren't allowed to eat them out of the packet, they first had to be emptied into a bowl. 
What other events has anybody encountered that has made them realise they are in classier sort of place than they normally play?
		
Click to expand...

Why would you empty crisps and beer into a bowl, did the crisps not get soggy?:rofl:

Played at a couple of places where they clean your clubs after your round, always a nice touch


----------



## backwoodsman (May 23, 2016)

You arrive, you change, you play golf,  and get back to find some blighter has cleaned your shoes.

Or if you're talking much more upmarket than one is normally used to; getting back to your car and finding it still has all four wheels


----------



## stokie_93 (May 23, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Lovely 'little' locker room, is that.
		
Click to expand...

indeed it was! 

Coming 2nd in the comp was nice though! However when you lost on countback on the last 3 holes and you 3 putt the last its rather annoying!


----------



## Sybez (May 23, 2016)

When a member says "it will be a nice treat for someone like _you_ to play at _our_ club!"


----------



## WillC (May 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			my place does that, trouble is all the guys you are playing with then nick you chrisps;(
		
Click to expand...

Surely it's law to rip open the packet and put it on the table for all anyway?! One must adhere to the pub/clubhouse rules:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 23, 2016)

I was told if I played with a man next time I'd be able to have a drink in the bar.


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was told if I played with a man next time I'd be able to have a drink in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

haha ... was that at Muirfield?


----------



## irip (May 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was told if I played with a man next time I'd be able to have a drink in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

Surely only in the lobby though?


----------



## IanG (May 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was told if I played with a man next time I'd be able to have a drink in the bar.
		
Click to expand...


As evidenced by this point, there is a big difference between  the  'posher' and 'classier' words used by the OP.


----------



## Slab (May 23, 2016)

Never seen a locker room with TV so I need to tick that one off sometime and no ones offered to 'decant' my crisps! (although by definition if they serve crisps, bagged or otherwise, it clearly loses points in the posh ratings?)

Most of the time its the little things that seem to stand out to me (club logo 'imprinted' into the sand in ashtrays etc)

The club/shoe cleaning thing is a nice touch and always appreciated (even though I'll probably do them again at home) Club drop off/collection service I guess must be common enough now

Crushed ice in the urinals was quirky first time I saw it and post round chilled face towels are very welcome. Complimentary fruit, cookies, iced tea etc on the course

Course I was at yesterday had a towel made into a baby seal in the locker room!


----------



## Slab (May 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was told if I played with a man next time I'd be able to have a drink in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

I feel I should apologise for making the wrong assumption on first read, sorry


----------



## Khamelion (May 23, 2016)

You know you're at a posh club, when you go looking for your ball in the trees/rough and you find brand new current year Pro V1's rather than Top Flite, Dunlop or MaxFli from the late 90's


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 23, 2016)

IanG said:



			As evidenced by this point, there is a big difference between  the  'posher' and 'classier' words used by the OP.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness it was a member (trying to be friendly) who made the comment and I don't think he realised that the club had moved on (slightly) in that regard.

And, no, it wasn't muirfield who were actually very welcoming when I played there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			You know you're at a posh club, when you go looking for your ball in the trees/rough and you find brand new current year Pro V1's rather than Top Flite, Dunlop or MaxFli from the late 90's
		
Click to expand...


I can't relate to most of the other posts, unfortunately, but this one made me laugh as that is one of my judges of a posh club. The quality of found balls! Khamelion, mate we need to go touring down south :rofl:

Another vote for the comment highlighting the difference between posh and classy. A small but significant difference. Out of interest were the crips standard Walkers or those useless Kettle crisps which "better" clubs seem to insist on but are in fact rubbish?


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			In fairness it was a member (trying to be friendly) who made the comment and I don't think he realised that the club had moved on (slightly) in that regard.

And, no, it wasn't muirfield who were actually very welcoming when I played there.
		
Click to expand...

Always makes me laugh the staff at Muirfield. When ive played as a members guest they can't do enough for you and when you are just i visitor, treated like something they brought in on their shoe...:rofl:


----------



## DRW (May 23, 2016)

You know when you are at a posh club when you are asked to park your van round the rear.


----------



## lex! (May 23, 2016)

You know you're at a posh club when, it's 2016, and they turn away thousands of pounds in revenue, and prestige in hosting the Open, all for the sake of blocking women members.


----------



## Sats (May 23, 2016)

lex! said:



			You know you're at a posh club when, it's 2016, and they turn away thousands of pounds in revenue, and prestige in hosting the Open, all for the sake of blocking women members.
		
Click to expand...

Touche'


----------



## guest100718 (May 23, 2016)

you cant wear jeans


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2016)

trevor said:



			Played a club last week and we went in the clubhouse after the game and ordered 3 pints and 3 packets of crisps but we weren't allowed to eat them out of the packet, they first had to be emptied into a bowl. 
What other events has anybody encountered that has made them realise they are in classier sort of place than they normally play?
		
Click to expand...

Yup that happened to me at lindrick, except I wanted eat them on the way home in the car.


----------



## lex! (May 23, 2016)

You know you're at a posh club when, it's 2016, computers have been invented, they have one in the club house, but they have not introduced an on-line tee time booking system.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 23, 2016)

If you want to use your mobile phone you have to go and hide behind the green keepers sheds.

At our place we have free WiFi and the code is stuck on the wall for everyone to see.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2016)

lex! said:



			You know you're at a posh club when, it's 2016, computers have been invented, they have one in the club house, but they have not introduced an on-line tee time booking system.
		
Click to expand...

That man deserves a public flogging even if it is true. How dare he challenge the pencil.


----------



## GB72 (May 23, 2016)

When you are lead sponsor at a charity day at a course and you are dragged off the first tee and not allowed to start until you have found some long socks to wear with shorts in 30 degree heat.

On the same day when you are having soup and a sandwich in between 2 rounds, have to change into full jacket and tie and then are not allowed to remove jackets in the 30 degree heat because nobody can get the club captain on the phone to get his permission to do so.


----------



## jdpjamesp (May 23, 2016)

trevor said:



			Played a club last week and we went in the clubhouse after the game and ordered 3 pints and 3 packets of crisps but we weren't allowed to eat them out of the packet, they first had to be emptied into a bowl. 
What other events has anybody encountered that has made them realise they are in classier sort of place than they normally play?
		
Click to expand...

When the clubhouse is a castle!


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2016)

Group of us went to Walton Heath one day, went into the bar after the round and ordered the drinks with a few pkts of crisps.
The sour faced git behind the bar just said "we don't sell _*those*_"...

Had to order a platter of sandwiches at thirty quid....


----------



## Russ_D (May 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Group of us went to Walton Heath one day, went into the bar after the round and ordered the drinks with a few pkts of crisps.
The sour faced git behind the bar just said "we don't sell _*those*_"...

Had to order a platter of sandwiches at thirty quid....


Click to expand...

Did you try asking for "hand cooked, potato based comestables"? some of these posh places dont use our common language.

I can relate to the whole dress code thing. At the "Huddersfield" golf club (or Fixby as all us locals call it) you had ti where the club blazer and tie to enter the bar, so when they allowed us peasants, sorry i mean visitors, in you werent able to get a drink. 

May have changed now but no fun having to ask a member "can you get me a pint if i give you the money?"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2016)

Smiffy - You should have asked for Pork Scratchings just to see the look on his face.


----------



## Russ_D (May 23, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Smiffy - You should have asked for Pork Scratchings just to see the look on his face.
		
Click to expand...

haha, im sure that would end in immediate ejection from the club house


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 23, 2016)

When there is not just a separate bar for visitors but an entirely separate clubhouse.


----------



## bobmac (May 23, 2016)

Selective entry


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2016)

.................  you don't see any of the forum members there?


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Smiffy - You should have asked for Pork Scratchings just to see the look on his face.
		
Click to expand...

No thanks.
He got really shirty when one of my mates asked him where he had to go to have a dump....


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			No thanks.
He got really shirty when one of my mates asked him where he had to go to have a dump....
		
Click to expand...

Our assistant pro on a 4 ball with us at Sunningdale asked in the pro shop for a Mars bar and was told in no uncertain terms that they don't sell them in the pro shop and that he'd  have to go to the clubhouse for one - no, I don't get it either??


----------



## mcbroon (May 23, 2016)

When you have to tuck your shirt in


----------



## davidy233 (May 23, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			When the clubhouse is a castle! 

View attachment 19510

Click to expand...

Ardglass club house is a castle too - not at all posh and very friendly


----------



## Junior (May 23, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			When the clubhouse is a castle! 

View attachment 19510

Click to expand...

Lancaster?  Playing in an open there on Bank Holiday Monday !!!


----------



## ruff-driver (May 23, 2016)

When you ask for a glass of tap water and the barman says

" we only have serve the finest glacial spring at Â£9.99 a bottle "


----------



## KenL (May 23, 2016)

Putting crisps from a sterile bag into a disgusting, never been cleaned, basket is a no no in my book.

Clubs with stupid rules like long socks with shorts should just wither and die!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was told if I played with a man next time I'd be able to have a drink in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

My club has moved on in this respect.  Ladies can now watch us play snooker.


----------



## jdpjamesp (May 23, 2016)

Junior said:



			Lancaster?  Playing in an open there on Bank Holiday Monday !!!
		
Click to expand...

Watch out for the burning pitch being thrown from the ramparts!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 23, 2016)

KenL said:



			Putting crisps from a sterile bag into a disgusting, never been cleaned, basket is a no no in my book.

Clubs with stupid rules like long socks with shorts should just wither and die!
		
Click to expand...

Sterile bag??

Blimey you've got some faith in the food industry.


----------



## pogle (May 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Always makes me laugh the staff at Muirfield. When ive played as a members guest they can't do enough for you and when you are just i visitor, treated like something they brought in on their shoe...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

When I played there as a visitor the staff couldn't do enough to help.


----------



## the hammer (May 23, 2016)

Lindrick, non members are not allowed to stand on the carpet in the club house or use the double doors in the bar area, use a side door with a mat on the carpet to get to the bar.


----------



## KenL (May 23, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Sterile bag??

Blimey you've got some faith in the food industry.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps sterile was the wrong word, but a lot cleaner than a wooden or straw basket that has perhaps never been cleaned!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was told if I played with a man next time I'd be able to have a drink in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you he'll have to pay for the ale though.:whoo:

When you have to tuck your football top into your speedos.:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (May 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Always makes me laugh the staff at Muirfield. When ive played as a members guest they can't do enough for you and when you are just i visitor, treated like something they brought in on their shoe...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Played there quite a few times - in both guises - and not noticed any difference in their perfect attitude in either case!


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 23, 2016)

You look at the "Past Captains" board and see "HRH the Prince of Wales", then a bit further down, "HRH the Duke of York".


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 23, 2016)

trevor said:



			Played a club last week and we went in the clubhouse after the game and ordered 3 pints and 3 packets of crisps but we weren't allowed to eat them out of the packet, they first had to be emptied into a bowl. 
What other events has anybody encountered that has made them realise they are in classier sort of place than they normally play?
		
Click to expand...

It can't have been very posh if they were selling crisps.


----------



## lex! (May 23, 2016)

Tbh, the posh club nearest me is a total joy to visit. We have only been made totally welcome there. Everything is immaculate. Course, pro shop, club house, practice facilities. I would love to join. Might try and save up some money and do so. They welcome women members, which is pretty fair in this day and age considering women make up half the uk population. There are no manky societies and no riff raff.


----------



## Snelly (May 23, 2016)

A plasma TV in the changing rooms is not a sign of a decent golf club. Loch Lomond has one for example and it is certainly not posh.  It is a club for oiks with a few shekels.


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 24, 2016)

Snelly said:



			A plasma TV in the changing rooms is not a sign of a decent golf club. Loch Lomond has one for example and it is certainly not posh.  It is a club for oiks with a few shekels.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was the definition of posh.


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2016)

I hate the really posh clubs where everybody in the clubhouse stares at you when you fart or belch.


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Played at Carden Park a few weeks back in an open.
Went to get dressed after our round because there was a meal after.

Went in to the locker room and oh my lord. 
The first thing you see is two red leather sofas in front of a fire with a 50 inch plasma TV above it.
Went round the corner and there was a sauna!!! Then about 6 individual showers with a massive mirror with hair driers etc.

I was in awe!
		
Click to expand...

Why would you want to sit in a locker room watching TV while fat ugly naked blokes are walking around you, and how many bare bums have been sat on that settee


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2016)

MashieNiblick said:



			You look at the "Past Captains" board and see "HRH the Prince of Wales", then a bit further down, "HRH the Duke of York".
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't read too much into that. We have the Duke of York as our presidents/patron and we're hardly posh, despite the name


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2016)

GB72 said:



			When you are lead sponsor at a charity day at a course and you are dragged off the first tee and not allowed to start until you have found some long socks to wear with shorts in 30 degree heat.

On the same day when you are having soup and a sandwich in between 2 rounds, have to change into full jacket and tie and then are not allowed to remove jackets in the 30 degree heat because nobody can get the club captain on the phone to get his permission to do so.
		
Click to expand...

This screams what is wrong with this sport and why it doesn't attract new blood!


----------



## Ethan (May 24, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			This screams what is wrong with this sport and why it doesn't attract new blood!
		
Click to expand...

I think the long socks rule is more about old clubs than posh ones. Younger newer clubs are fine with sports socks.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2016)

Ethan said:



			I think the long socks rule is more about old clubs than posh ones. Younger newer clubs are fine with sports socks.
		
Click to expand...

I was more referring to the dinner jacket and tie for lunch between games.... 

I've been bitten also with the knee length socks, apparently 90* on a Wednesday afternoon was neither here nor there, the members would have had kittens.  My response was " given how some of them are dressed my socks should be the least of your members concern "


----------



## DCB (May 24, 2016)

Amazing how any thread like this always comes down to displeasure at a clubs dress code. If it's going to be that bad, go play the local muni &#128521;


----------



## dewsweeper (May 24, 2016)

DCB said:



			Amazing how any thread like this always comes down to displeasure at a clubs dress code. If it's going to be that bad, go play the local muni &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Golf is not like that DCB, in fact I think  in life in general is not like that.
We seem to have become a Nation of people only to readily offended on the behalf of others.


----------



## t0m (May 24, 2016)

When your score card is given to you on the first tee and he talks you through course condition


----------



## Mastercracker (Jun 10, 2016)

the hammer said:



			Lindrick, non members are not allowed to stand on the carpet in the club house or use the double doors in the bar area, use a side door with a mat on the carpet to get to the bar.
		
Click to expand...

I was subjected to this yesterday. A truly tragic arrangement, they should be ashamed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2016)

Many of the posts here confuse 'posh' with 'traditional members' - not that these two are mutually exclusive.

For me - a 'posh' club is one whose members look down their noses at visitors and those of us that don't inhabit their curious monied, gilded and pampered world.  There is very little good I can think to say about a 'posh' club - one whose members think that they are members of one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2016)

t0m said:



			When your score card is given to you on the first tee and he talks you through course condition
		
Click to expand...

I had that at North Hants a few weeks ago.  It did not strike me as a posh club.  It was a lovely touch by the club for the visitor, such as I was that day.  The starter also advised us how best to play the 1st.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 11, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			I was more referring to the dinner jacket and tie for lunch between games.... 

I've been bitten also with the knee length socks, apparently 90* on a Wednesday afternoon was neither here nor there, the members would have had kittens.  My response was " given how some of them are dressed my socks should be the least of your members concern "
		
Click to expand...

Tie? Don't you mean cravat?


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 11, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was told if I played with a man next time I'd be able to have a drink in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

But only a half, in a "ladies" glass...


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 11, 2016)

MashieNiblick said:



			You look at the "Past Captains" board and see "HRH the Prince of Wales", then a bit further down, "HRH the Duke of York".
		
Click to expand...

Royal West Norfolk?


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 11, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I had that at North Hants a few weeks ago.  It did not strike me as a posh club.  It was a lovely touch by the club for the visitor, such as I was that day.  The starter also advised us how best to play the 1st.
		
Click to expand...

We arranged a small group trip to Parkstone last year, maybe 10 of us.
We were welcomed outside the club by the Secretary who gave us all info about changing rooms ect, then gave us some tips on first tee and acted as starter.
Dunno about posh, but it was wonderful and very welcoming


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2016)

North Mimms said:



			We arranged a small group trip to Parkstone last year, maybe 10 of us.
We were welcomed outside the club by the Secretary who gave us all info about changing rooms ect, then gave us some tips on first tee and acted as starter.
Dunno about posh, but it was wonderful and very welcoming
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - such touches aren't 'posh' - they are just 'right', and what you might hope from a good traditional members club when you may well be paying a few bob for your round or day.


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I had that at North Hants a few weeks ago.  It did not strike me as a posh club.  It was a lovely touch by the club for the visitor, such as I was that day.  *The starter also advised us how best to play the 1st.*

Click to expand...

It's only a par 3 FFS, what was he advising, a layup, cut it in from the right/left, just take the yardage and smack it on the green, it's hardly a testing 1st hole!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			It's only a par 3 FFS, what was he advising, a layup, cut it in from the right/left, just take the yardage and smack it on the green, it's hardly a testing 1st hole!
		
Click to expand...

We started on the 10th


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 11, 2016)

the hammer said:



			Lindrick, non members are not allowed to stand on the carpet in the club house or use the double doors in the bar area, use a side door with a mat on the carpet to get to the bar.
		
Click to expand...

And it's not a posh or very good club! Must have been desperate for a venue for the Ryder Cup that year!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jun 12, 2016)

North Mimms said:



			Royal West Norfolk?
		
Click to expand...

Sunningdale; and of course they both later became King (Edward VIII and George VI). 

This is from the  RWNGC website

"The Club is unusual in that its royal status was conferred at the outset, with the Prince of Wales, later to become King Edward VII, accepted the invitation to become the Club's Patron. Four Members of the Royal Family have captained the Club over the years, the Duke of Gloucester, the Duke of Windsor and two Dukes of Kent"

That counts too.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 12, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We started on the 10th
		
Click to expand...

The 10th is a Par 3.


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I had that at North Hants a few weeks ago.  It did not strike me as a posh club.  It was a lovely touch by the club for the visitor, such as I was that day.  *The starter also advised us how best to play the 1st*.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			It's only a par 3 FFS, what was he advising, a layup, cut it in from the right/left, just take the yardage and smack it on the green, it's hardly a testing 1st hole!
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We started on the 10th
		
Click to expand...




ger147 said:



			The 10th is a Par 3.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:  So it didn't happen then, you've attempted to deflect my comment by being clever and saying you started on the 10th without checking, when in fact it is also a par 3......... Busted :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			:rofl:  So it didn't happen then, you've attempted to deflect my comment by being clever and saying you started on the 10th without checking, when in fact it is also a par 3......... Busted :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


It makes you think if he really played it or not, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			It makes you think if he really played it or not, I'm not too sure.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he's just wanting to join the chuckle brothers on their post count crusade and post for the sakes of postings, he looks pretty well busted to me


----------



## Snelly (Jun 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			Maybe he's just wanting to join the chuckle brothers on their post count crusade and post for the sakes of postings, he looks pretty well busted to me 
	View attachment 19721

Click to expand...

Tiresome.  Your posts on this thread seem somewhat mean spirited to me.

I have only played North Hants the once and on that occasion, we were very well looked after by the starter (a past Captain I think) who kindly explained yardage markers, local rules and their expectations of visitors on the tee of our first hole.  He then gave us the precise yardage to the flag and offered a couple of suggestions on how to play the hole.  These were helpful and we were made to feel very welcome.  A great start to a first class day at a superb club. 

*We also started on the 10th. *


And on a separate note, a post count crusade? Oh the irony.


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Tiresome.  Your posts on this thread seem somewhat mean spirited to me.

I have only played North Hants the once and on that occasion, we were very well looked after by the starter (a past Captain I think) who kindly explained yardage markers, local rules and their expectations of visitors on the tee of our first hole.  He then gave us the precise yardage to the flag and offered a couple of suggestions on how to play the hole.  These were helpful and we were made to feel very welcome.  A great start to a first class day at a superb club. 

*We also started on the 10th. *


And on a separate note, a post count crusade? Oh the irony.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Tiresome.  Your posts on this thread seem somewhat mean spirited to me.

I have only played North Hants the once and on that occasion, we were very well looked after by the starter (a past Captain I think) who kindly explained yardage markers, local rules and their expectations of visitors on the tee of our first hole.  He then gave us the precise yardage to the flag and offered a couple of suggestions on how to play the hole.  These were helpful and we were made to feel very welcome.  A great start to a first class day at a superb club. 

*We also started on the 10th. *


And on a separate note, a post count crusade? Oh the irony.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have a look in the JR shrine?


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2016)

You deleted that quick!


----------



## DCB (Jun 12, 2016)

Come on gents, lets all play nicely together otherwise it's going to be a very long day indeed


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 19, 2016)

MashieNiblick said:



			Sunningdale; and of course they both later became King (Edward VIII and George VI).
		
Click to expand...

Or possibly Royal North Devon.


----------

